# General > Book & Author Requests >  Sans Famille

## Regit

Could we please have "Sans Famille" by Hector Malot, please?

----------


## Sindhu

> Could we please have "Sans Famille" by Hector Malot, please?


Hello Regit, I too have been searching for an english translation of "Sans Famille" for ages! The exasperating part is that there are three english translations in existence, two of which are certainly out of copyright. :Flare:  
But what we have on the net is a Dutch translation!
On the principle that something is betterthan nothing, check out this site. Brilliant technology- unfortunately they have only the first chapter of "Sans Famille" but we can hope they will add to it and the site itself is very interesting.

https://oraprdnt.uqtr.uquebec.ca/pls...om_recueil=ELF

----------


## Regit

Hi Sindhu,

Thank you for that website. Not only did it bring back some good childhood memories ("Sans Famille" was the very first book I read), but might also be very useful for my study of french, which is of course level 1.

----------


## Ninjakiwi

Vraiment bien!

Merci, c'est justement ce que je cherchais 

Merci beaucoup 



devis comparatif assurance voiture - Comparatif assurance voiture. Devis immédiat. Bas prix et adaptée. Devis assurance voiture.

----------

